# Maternal Grandmother's Birthday



## debodun (May 27, 2021)

May 27th would have been my grandma's 112th birthday. Here she is holding me when I was very young.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 12, 2021)

My Mothers Mom passed away when I was 5yrs old. My Dad's Mother hated my Mom and me, my older brother and sister so I don't have good memories of her. I was lucky though that the Lady that lived across the street from us and let me call her Grandmom. I loved her and her family. She was really like a grandmother to me. I still miss her. Here is a picture of me at my communion,her and her daughter that I really felt like was a sister to me.

e of me, her, and her daughter when I was young.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 12, 2021)

maternal grandparents 50th. both passed over 40yrs ago.
mom on the right her sister on the left,gram was born 1901


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

My paternal grandmother who I was closest to, was born in 1901 also...so she would have been 120 today..I can hardly believe she's been gone 40 years..seems so recent since we lost her..in her 80's..


----------



## Remy (Jun 14, 2021)

@Sassycakes Your dad's mother was a stupid ass. (and possibly a personality disorder, like my mother, if she acted like that) I'm glad you had good people near you. They look like nice people.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 14, 2021)

Remy said:


> @Sassycakes Your dad's mother was a stupid ass. (and possibly a personality disorder, like my mother, if she acted like that) I'm glad you had good people near you. They look like nice people.


*She was really a character. We would visit but we had to sit in the Living room while everyone else went into the dining room to eat. When we would go on Christmas my grandmother would give all the other grandchildren presents, but not me, my sister or my brother. It was funny when she passed away me and my sister were the only grandchildren crying at the funeral. The rest were just laughing and joking. We were crying because my Dad was crying, we weren't crying over her death.*


----------

